# FR: some there - using "y en" together with the same verb?



## jaddison

*J'y en ai mangé.*

Est-ce correct?  Merci d'avance!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## cillou

hi there

*"J'y en ai mangé"* is not correct, you can't have *y* and *en* together like this.

 you can say :

j'*en* ai mangé* là 

*j'*en *ai mangé* là-bas




*


----------



## ziad

Bonjour,

Is it grammatically correct to say?

*- J'y en ai besoin.*

When someone is trying to mean - 'I want there (at his house) some (bread). Offcourse 'Chez moi' and 'du pain' was mentioned somewhere in previously said sentences.

Actually I am asking whether, is it possible to use these two adverbial pronouns in a single sentence?

Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Although your sentence is grammatically correct, nobody would actually say that in  French. We would rather say something like _J'en ai besoin là-bas_.

As for your other question, it is quite unusual to have both _y_ and _en_ in the same sentence, except in the phrase _il y a_…

_Des chaises, il *y* *en* a assez._
_Combien de bougies y a-t-il? Il *y en* a douze._


----------



## janpol

Je pense qu'on pourrait dire : 
- des saumons dans cette rivière ?
- oui, mon voisin *y en* a pêché deux l'an passé


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est effectivement possible, mais, très franchement, je ne pense pas que quiconque dirait vraiment cela… En tout cas, personnellement je laisserais tomber le _y_ dans ce cas:

_— Oui, mon voisin *en* a pêché deux l'an passé_.


----------



## janpol

Me Capello, réserves-tu le même sort à "les y" (je les y ai vus) ?


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> Me Capello, réserves-tu le même sort à "les y" (je les y ai vus) ?


Sans doute, encore que cela dépende du contexte…


----------



## kayakling

*Je m'y en suis acheté.*

Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de cette phrase?  Est-ce que cela peut jamais exister (trois pronoms compléments dans la même phrase)?  Je suis en train d'étudier la grammaire et je me demande si cela peut marcher comme réponse à la question, "Est-ce que tu t'es acheté des souvenirs à Paris?"  Je ne trouve aucune explication du usage des pronoms compléments dans les cas où il y en aurait trois.

Merci bien.


----------



## liannfrenchgirl

nous disons juste "je m'en suis acheté un" en français nous n'avons pas possibilité de laisser les trois pronoms. Malheureusement je ne peux pas l'expliquer c'est certainement une question d'usage.


----------



## Maître Capello

While the sentence is grammatically correct, no native would indeed say, _Je m'y en suis acheté_. We would rather say something like:

_J'en ai acheté un/deux/_etc._/quelques-uns_


----------



## 131313

Bonjour, tout le monde:

ma question concerne le placement des mots "en" et "y" dans une phrase francaise quand la phrase exprime la negative. Par exemple, si je veux dire en francais 
"I am going to eat some there," est-il en francais, "j'y vais pour en manger?"
Au revanche, pour exprimer la negative, est-il, "je n'y vais pas en manger" (I'm not going to eat any there).

Merci d'avance, amis!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour et bienvenue,

C'est tout à fait cela, mais il manque un pour dans le phrase négative : "je n'y vais pas *pour *en manger".


----------



## lucas-sp

"Je n'y vais pas pour en manger" means, to me, "I'm not going there to eat any." Maybe I'm going somewhere else to eat some.

I think to translate the original "I'm going to eat some there" I would say "*Je vais en manger là*." To negate, I would use "Je ne vais pas en manger là."

The difference is between "going _there_ _for the purpose of_ eating some" and "going to _eat some while I am there_​."


----------



## Lacuzon

You're right lucas-sp. I must say I was hesitating between y and là.

Given what you said, I would go for:

Je vais là pour en manger (I go there in order to eat some). _Je vais en manger là_ is correct too but less idiomatic.
Je ne vais pas là pour en manger.


----------



## Maître Capello

lucas-sp said:


> "Je n'y vais pas pour en manger" means, to me, "I'm not going there to eat any." Maybe I'm going somewhere else to eat some.


While your translation is possible, your explanation is not: it cannot imply "Maybe I'm going somewhere else to eat some", only "I'm going there for some other reason".

Back to the original question, note that we rarely ever use both _y_ and _en_ in the same clause in French (except if _y_ is part of the set phrase _il y a_). We rather say _là-bas_ (or possibly just _là_).

I am going to eat some there. ↔ _Je vais y en manger. Je vais en manger *là-bas*._ (neutral statement)
I am going there to eat some. ↔ _J'*y* vais pour en manger._ _Je vais *là-bas* pour en manger. _(This is the reason I'm going there.)

Also, the negation doesn't change anything.

I am not going to eat some/any there. ↔ _Je ne vais pas y en manger. Je ne vais pas en manger *là-bas*._ (neutral statement: maybe I'm not going at all, maybe I'm going  there but I'm not going to eat, maybe I'm going to eat something  else there, or maybe I'm going to eat some somewhere else.)
I am not going there to eat some/any. ↔ _Je n'*y* vais pas pour en manger._ _Je ne vais pas *là-bas* pour en manger. _(This is not the reason I'm going there. I'm going there for some other reason.)

Note: Don't confuse the near future _je vais manger_ (= I'm going to eat) with the verb _aller_ as in _j'y vais, je vais là-bas_ (= I'm going there).


----------



## soccer123

Hi, 
So I need to use pronouns in the following sentence.

 Nous ne devons pas acheter trois *t-shirts* *au centre commercial*.

--> Nous ne devons pas y en acheter trois.

Would "trois" be after acheter or before acheter

Thanks.


----------



## janpol

Nous ne devons pas y en acheter trois > très bien mais...
on évite de dire une telle phrase, je pense qu'on dira plutôt : "Nous ne devons pas en acheter trois." qui est... moins correct.


----------



## atcheque

Pour bien reprendre chaque élément, on dirait : _Nous ne devons pas en acheter trois _*là-bas*_._


----------



## Maître Capello

Note that we often avoid the pronoun _y_, especially when there are other pronouns. In that case we usually either drop it as suggested by Janpol, or we say _là-bas_ instead:

_Nous ne devons pas *y* en acheter trois._ tick → grammatically correct but nobody would say that
_Nous ne devons pas en acheter trois *(là-bas)*._  → natural way to say it

Anyway, back to the original question, note that only object *pronouns* come before the verb. (Since _en_ is a pronoun, it comes before the verb; since _trois_ is not, it goes after it.)


----------



## binhle410

hello, can y and en coexist ?

Like

J'ai acheté des pommes au marché.
=> J'y en ai acheté.

s it ok to do that ?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Grammaticalement, je ne vois rien de mauvais mais je ne le dirai pourtant pas.
Plutôt comme ceci : _J'en ai acheté *là-bas*. _
AJOUT : mais pas de problème pour _Il n'y en avait pas. _


----------



## Maître Capello

I agree with Atcheque. Except in the phrase _il y a_ (e.g., _Il y en a trois_), we rarely ever use both _y_ and _en_ with the same verb.


----------



## CapnPrep

See also the following thread in Français Seulement:
s'y en servir


----------



## ljacobs12

I am a French teacher, and the text that I use says that the pronouns y and en only occur together in the phrase "il y en a."  Otherwise, these two pronouns never occur together.  I was wondering if one couldn't say something like, "J'ai manger de la soupe chez mon ami." (I ate some soup at my friend's house) - J'y en ai mangé. (I ate some there.)


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

It sounds fine to me


----------



## ljacobs12

Merci de votre réponse tellement rapide!


----------



## Eliantine

It does sound a little weird to me, it's not something we (or at least I) would usually say.

Personally I would say "j'y ai mangé de la soupe" or "j'en ai mangé chez mon ami", but using both pronouns sounds strange, because it insists on the place and on the meal, so you don't really know what's important in your sentence anymore (I'm not sure it's very clear sorry!). But I guess it depends on the context.

What would be the sentence before? Would you use "j'y en ai mangé" as an answer to a question?

And careful, it's not "J'ai mang*er* de la soupe chez mon ami" but "J'ai mang*é*"


----------



## Oddmania

I could totally use _y_ and _en _together in a sentence, but I would be more likely to add _y_ if the complement it refers to was mentioned way back earlier in the conversation (otherwise, it's implied and you can drop it altogether: _Je suis allé chez mon ami. J'ai mangé de la soupe_).

For instance, if you're talking about a trip you made to Spain and you're discussing cars, you could say _J'y en ai vu des belles !_ (= I came across some beautiful cars there). You could also say _J'en ai vu des belles là-bas_, which might be a little more common, but the version with _y_ is fine as well.

It's probably more idiomatic when _en _is part of a set phrase. For instance, _J'y en ai vu des vertes et des pas mûres !_ ("en voir des vertes et des pas mûres") or _J'y en ai bavé_ ("en baver").

On the other hand, it doesn't sound natural at all when the sentence gets really complicated. For example, _Je n'aurais pas dû *y *en acheter_. I don't think anyone would say that.


----------

